# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Grupmoshat e anetareve te forumit

## Albo

Sondazhi i kesaj jave do te jete nje sondazh qe besoj do te jete me interes per te gjithe ju. Pyetja e sondazhit te kesaj jave ka te bere me grupmoshen tuaj. Qellimi i ketij sondazhi eshte qe te mund te na japi nje ide me te mire statistikore se si jane ndare anetaret e forumit ne perqindje sipas grupmoshave. Kjo do tu ndihmoje ju si anetaret per te patur nje ide se kush u lexon apo merr pjese ne diskutime, na jep nje ide dhe ne stafit te forumit mbi grupmoshat me aktive ne forum.

Ju ftoj te votoni dhe te shprehni dhe mendimin tuaj me poshte.

----------


## Ramiz

Po "Sa dhëmbë kemi ne goje" - ju intereson ???

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Ramiz_ 
> *Po "Sa dhëmbë kemi ne goje" - ju intereson ???*


Nese do te na interesonte numri i dhembeve ne goje, do tu pyesnim, por nuk po u pyesim per dhembet por per moshen. Nuk keni perse indinjoheni nga sondazhi, ai eshte fakultativ dhe i hapur per te gjithe. Ata qe nuk duan te marrin pjese, nuk kane perse marrin pjese, askush nuk i detyron.

Dhe une qe kujtoja se vetem femrat e kishin pak problem, kur vjen fjala tek mosha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Laerta

Shume mire,nqs ka ndonje resultant mbrapa dhe ju nevojitet, eshte thjesht per statistike besoj.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

paska me shume te mdhej mer  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Noerti

Deri tani esht 20-24 ku dhe perkas besoj se kjo moshe do jet me shume.
Por tani dhe jam habitur pak kur pash nje votim 70 e siper :buzeqeshje: 
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Bledari

Nje dicka te vogel keni bere gabim qe keni vene ato te moshes 50 deri ne 70 sepse ato dua vetem kafe edhe raki edhe nuk e din PC se si perdoret  :perqeshje: .

----------


## Miss*Naughty*TR

Une i perkas 15-19.........edhe per 8 muaj do ti perkas 20-24
Getting old : (

----------


## FJORIN

25 byrazer i mbushim se shpejti. hajt te gezoj ditelindjen dhe 125 vjec

Faleminderit  per urimet tuaja

----------


## Erka

Pershendetje!

Une edhe pak dite dhe behem 20 vjece...

----------


## bledbeld

FJORIN! keshtu eshte, kur s'te thone gje te tjeret, e vetmja gje qe ngelet eshte ti besh qejfin vetes. j/k nejse ta gezosh ditelindjen dhe pac fat. later!

----------


## sweetelka

kurse une deri tani i perkas moshes 15-19............pas 3 muajsh huyj ne ate 20-24..................ciaooooooooooooooo

----------


## Arti

Numrat jane vetem per matematicienet dhe lekistet

----------


## dj sol

Pershendetje une jam19,5vjc

----------


## SoPraNoS

po mir e keni ju aq thoni se jeni dhe aq besoj se jeni

----------


## linda09

une e shkreta der para 26 ditesh isha aty te 15_19. tani  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  jam ke kjo tjetra me pune 20-teshi. u plaka,gjynaf une  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Bledari - kam dëshirë të të nguc pak. Kur shkruan se ato (pse jo ata?) të moshës 50 deri 70 vjec merren vetëm me kafe dhe raki dhe nuk dinë të përdorin PC-në,  ti mendoke pikërisht si ata matufët, të cilët  po ankohen  për rininë ("të rinjtë nuk janë serioz, nuk dinë gjë për jetën, më mirë të heshtin deri sa të bëhen pak më të matur etj"). Sepse të moshuarit mund të jenë me shpirt djaloshar, dhe i riu mund të jetë shpirtërisht i ngurtësuar.... 
Bledari, mos më merr për të keq - besoj se ke shkruar pak me humor për ne që jemi më të vjetërit. Dhe dihet: rinia është një sëmundje që vetëm vitet mund të shërojnë!  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## pekomeri

I dashur Bledar.
Po te shkruaj sepse edhe im bir keshtu e ka emrit,
Mendoj qe ky forum nuk eshte disko ku marin pjese vetem te rinj,por eshte nje forum ku mund te perfitojme te gjithe nga njeri tjetri.Cilido ka vlerat e tij ne jete.Duhet te respektosh dhe me te vjetrit.Ata mund te bejne ate qe ty mund te duhen vite per ti bere.Repekte Pekomeri

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

une i perkas moshes 15-19

----------


## paolo

Une i perkas moshes 20-24.
por deshta te them 
Mor bledar pak me rrespekte per te moshuarit,sepse siç thojne 
" ku eshte plaku velon gjaku"
nuk e di nese eshte e vertet. :sarkastik:  

ju uroj tegjitheve te beheni 100

----------

